# NO KINDLE 2 FILES VISIBLE---AGAIN



## JCBeam (Feb 27, 2009)

I've had m Kindle 2 for about 2 weeks, but today is the first day I connected via USB to the laptop.  The laptop indicated that "new hardware" was found and it shows as removable disk, but there is nothing there?!

No files, folders, NADA!

Appreciate any feedback!



Juanita


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

What operating system are you using?

Mike


----------



## JCBeam (Feb 27, 2009)

Windows XP


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

The files may be hidden. Go to the Tools menu and select Folder Options and unhide the the 2 options with the red box around it. You should see the files then.


----------



## JCBeam (Feb 27, 2009)

This worked, thank you!

Another question.  When Kindle 2 is connected should I be seeing some type of pop up box?  How does one disconnect; should there be an "eject device" similar to iPod?


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

No you don't have to eject. Just disconnect from the computer and all will be fine. Glad it worked for you.


----------



## SusanCassidy (Nov 9, 2008)

Actually, I would recommend using the "Safely disconnect hardware" icon in the system tray (lower right of the Windows screen).  It looks like a green arrow.  Just right-click on it, then click OK, then OK again.  Windows has been known to mess up the attached device if you don't do it correctly.  Why take a chance?


----------



## JCBeam (Feb 27, 2009)

Having this problem again!  Installed Calibre and was set to add books.  The Kindle is showing  in My Computer as Devices With Removable Storage, but no files/books

Double checked to make sure two files previously mentioned were not again hidden--they are not.

Help, please!

MANY thanks,
Juanita


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

SusanCassidy said:


> Actually, I would recommend using the "Safely disconnect hardware" icon in the system tray (lower right of the Windows screen). It looks like a green arrow. Just right-click on it, then click OK, then OK again. Windows has been known to mess up the attached device if you don't do it correctly. Why take a chance?


Darn right! I would never just disconnect the Kindle without doing a disconnect first. I've lost data by doing that (not data on the Kindle, though). It's even more important with a K1, which takes quite a long time to do cleanup after writing files, much more so than the K2.

Mike


----------



## JCBeam (Feb 27, 2009)

Having this problem again!  Installed Calibre and was set to add books.  The Kindle is showing  in My Computer as Devices With Removable Storage, but no files/books

Double checked to make sure two files previously mentioned were not again hidden--they are not.

Help, please!

MANY thanks,
Juanita


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

My K1 tells me never to disconnect as long as the little silver thingy is swirling, so I don't.  I also make sure I've closed any Explorer windows that opened while the Kindle was attached (one for the Kindle, one for the SD card).  

Some of my device instructions tell me to use the the Safely Disconnect Hardware and some say they can be hot swapped.  I follow the manufacturer's advice in each case.

Betsy


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Did you look in the documents folder?

L


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Juanita, I am going to merge this into your other thread, which seems to be addressing the same issue. That will keep all the conversations in one place which hopefully will be easier for you and others to navigate.

Leslie
Global Mod


----------



## JCBeam (Feb 27, 2009)

Leslie,

In "My Computer", right clicked on Removable Storage Device (E) (Kindle 2); no files or documents?  Should I be looking another way?

P.S. Sorry for the double-post; people were responding, but to the later issue of "disconnecting", so I thought if I reposted as a new topic, we'd get back to that topic.  


Juanita


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Can you use Windows Explorer?

Use Windows Explorer and navigate to the drive that is your Kindle (on my computer it is G:, yours may be different) and from there, see if you can find the documents folder. Click on that (with your mouse, not a right click) and see if you see the files.

L


----------



## marianneg (Nov 4, 2008)

If I'm understanding JC, she's not _seeing_ the documents folder, or anything else, on the Kindle drive. If your Kindle is still working when it's not attached to the PC, maybe it's gotten its drives mixed up. I think there's a way to manipulate this, but I've never done it.


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

Reboot the PC and try again.


----------



## webhill (Feb 12, 2009)

jmiked said:


> Darn right! I would never just disconnect the Kindle without doing a disconnect first. I've lost data by doing that (not data on the Kindle, though). It's even more important with a K1, which takes quite a long time to do cleanup after writing files, much more so than the K2.
> 
> Mike


Yeah. The two times I disconnected my kindle2 by unplugging the USB cable (instead of by first ejecting the K2 by dragging its icon into the trash) I was subsequently unable to get my computer to recognize the K2 until I had rebooted the K2. I think the kindle is happier if you eject it.


----------



## JCBeam (Feb 27, 2009)

This has been resolved, at least temporarily.  Someone over on Mobileread suggested re-setting, which I did NOT do, but thought first I would turn off/on again, which seemed to work.  I'm not sure, but I may have a USB problem.  The USB connection feels a little loose, af first I thought only on the Kindle end, but now second-guessing on the laptop end.  Should it be a secure, snug fit or should there be some wiggle?  I guess I could compare the USB connection from my iPod to see if there is any wiggle or if it's snug.

Thanks for all the help!


----------



## Jill75 (Mar 19, 2009)

SusanCassidy said:


> Actually, I would recommend using the "Safely disconnect hardware" icon in the system tray (lower right of the Windows screen). It looks like a green arrow. Just right-click on it, then click OK, then OK again. Windows has been known to mess up the attached device if you don't do it correctly. Why take a chance?


For all hardware that is connected to my pc, I would recommend disconnecting it before just unplugging it via usb. Unplugging suddenly may cause sudden loss of files or the ruin of your hard disk.


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

Just an FYI. On the K2, there is no fundamental difference between a reset from the menu options and "turning off and on".  By turning the K2 off, you did in fact reset the device.  Just like any other technology, sometimes rebooting is your best option!


----------



## JCBeam (Feb 27, 2009)

VictoriaP said:


> Just an FYI. On the K2, there is no fundamental difference between a reset from the menu options and "turning off and on". By turning the K2 off, you did in fact reset the device. Just like any other technology, sometimes rebooting is your best option!


Yeah, I kinda figured that out after a few minutes; by thanks for the heads up, good to know for certain! I was dreading the thought of having to take off the back cover and mess with things best left alone


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

LOL--no, removing the back cover probably isn't your best option!

Seriously though, it looks like this has happened at least twice to you?  If that's the case, and especially if it isn't happening EVERY time, I'd call CS when it happens again.  You may very well have a defective unit, and CS seems to be very good about replacement when something goes sideways.  Do keep us posted!


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

VictoriaP said:


> Just an FYI. On the K2, there is no fundamental difference between a reset from the menu options and "turning off and on". By turning the K2 off, you did in fact reset the device. Just like any other technology, sometimes rebooting is your best option!


That's not my experience. Turning it off is just like an advanced form of sleep...it is in suspended animation without a screensaver. A reset (hold the on/off switch for 15-20 seconds) forces a reset of the device.

L


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

Leslie said:


> That's not my experience. Turning it off is just like an advanced form of sleep...it is in suspended animation without a screensaver. A reset (hold the on/off switch for 15-20 seconds) forces a reset of the device.
> 
> L


Hmm....Leslie, what am I missing? Is there an in-between "off" stage that isn't sleep (screensaver) and doesn't actually reset the unit? I've not counted the seconds, just held the switch until the screen goes blank, and then when I start it up again, it gives me the Amazon.com screen with the countdown bar. So is that "off" or "reset"?

It takes so long to boot back up when I do this that I've only done it when it's necessary; I just let mine sit in sleep mode. If it's doing a full reset each time and there's an alternative, that surely would be better.


----------



## webhill (Feb 12, 2009)

VictoriaP said:


> Hmm....Leslie, what am I missing? Is there an in-between "off" stage that isn't sleep (screensaver) and doesn't actually reset the unit? I've not counted the seconds, just held the switch until the screen goes blank, and then when I start it up again, it gives me the Amazon.com screen with the countdown bar. So is that "off" or "reset"?
> 
> It takes so long to boot back up when I do this that I've only done it when it's necessary; I just let mine sit in sleep mode. If it's doing a full reset each time and there's an alternative, that surely would be better.


If you use the on/off sliding switch on the top left of the kindle, and just "flick" it really quickly, the Kindle should immediately go to screensaver mode. Then if you flick it again to wake it up, it wakes up right away. What you describe above is a full reset in my experience, and only happens if I hold the sliding switch to the right for >10 or 15 seconds.

-h.


----------

